# UP to 50% OFF for Inkbird bbq thermometers(US & CA only)



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi friends, thanks for supporting Inkbird.
If you are in the market for a good bbq thermometers, please check out the April discounts below, will save you money.

A)  *50% OFF *for the* instant read Candy Thermometer *BG-HH1C
US (Deal price is *$6.50*) :  25%coupon+ 25%CODE：V7AMYJNY
Start Date：04/16/20211:00 AMPDT
Link: BBQGO Digital Instant Read Candy Thermometer, Kitchen Cooking Food Meat Thermometer with Calibration, Magnet

CA (Deal price is *CDN$9.99*) : 50% code BBQGOHH1C
Link: BBQGO Digital Instant Read Candy Thermometer, Kitchen Cooking Food Meat Thermometer with Calibration, Magnet
---------------------------------

B)    *25% OFF*  for *BBQ Grill Gloves*
US (Deal price is *$14.24* ) :15% coupon + 10%CODE: 2AAJYXXV
Link: 14inch, 1472℉ Extreme Heat Resistant Grilling Gloves
---------------------------------

C)   *30% OFF*  for *Infrared Thermometer* Ink-IFT
US (Deal price is *$16.79* ) : 30% coupon
Link: Temperature Gun,Digital Laser Thermometer -58℉~1022℉ IR Gun for Heating Food, Barbecue,Pizza Oven,and Daily use (NOT for Human)

CA (Deal price is *CDN$28.95* ) : CDN$ 5.00 coupon
Link: Temperature Gun,Digital Laser Thermometer -58℉~1022℉ IR Gun for Heating Food, Barbecue,Pizza Oven,and Daily use (NOT for Human)
---------------------------------

D)   *30% OFF*  for *Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Grill Thermometer* IBBQ-4BW
US (Deal price is *$83.99* ) : 30% coupon
Link: Inkbird Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Grill Thermometer IBBQ-4BW, Wireless Meat Thermometer with 4 Probes

CA (Deal price is *CDN$111.99*) : 30% coupon
Link: Inkbird Wi-Fi&Bluetooth Grill Thermometer IBBQ-4BW, Wireless Meat Thermometer with 4 Probes

Please help us share the great deal, thank you for supporting us!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2021)

This good timing as I put my instant through the dishwasher by mistake.  I can not get code  M8KWRIOG  to work.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 15, 2021)

25%CODE：M8KWRIOG is invalid

Boykjo


----------



## mike243 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hot deals for sure


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 15, 2021)

Couldn’t get the EVOY6CCE to work for the gloves but got a pair anyway. Still a great price


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 15, 2021)

Couldn't get the 25%CODE：M8KWRIOG to work for the instant read, but still bought one as our previous instant read got baked!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This good timing as I put my instant through the dishwasher by mistake.  I can not get code  M8KWRIOG  to work.


Just realized this not the Inkbird.  I have 2 of these all ready.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just realized this not the Inkbird.  I have 2 of these all ready.


BBQGO and INKBIRD are same group


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Couldn't get the 25%CODE：M8KWRIOG to work for the instant read, but still bought one as our previous instant read got baked!


Please use this code: V7AMYJNY
Start Date：04/16/20211:00 AMPDT


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2021)

boykjo said:


> 25%CODE：M8KWRIOG is invalid
> 
> Boykjo


Please use this code: V7AMYJNY 
Start Date：04/16/20211:00 AMPDT


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Couldn’t get the EVOY6CCE to work for the gloves but got a pair anyway. Still a great price



Please use this 10%CODE：2AAJYXXV


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 15, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This good timing as I put my instant through the dishwasher by mistake.  I can not get code  M8KWRIOG  to work.


Please use this code: V7AMYJNY
Start Date：04/16/20211:00 AMPDT


----------

